# I finally did it..........



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

After all the posts, questions, visiting the gun shops, test firing etc I finally ordered my first gun. It is a 1911 Fusion PRO-Series ELITE Custom in 10mm. If you visit their website the basic model is the No 35. It is a 5" stainless variety with an added bobtail grip. The front sight is a XS Combat white dot front sight with center tritium mid dot. The rear is a Novak style Combat adjustable Tritium Night sight. The trigger is by Fusion Firearms, it is a match grade FUSION Commander HAMMER + Combat trigger group. The hand grips are a smooth wood. I must say I am really looking forward to getting this in. However, being a custom job it is going to be a while. Since I am excited it is going to seem to take even that much longer I am sure. :mrgreen:


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

thercman said:


> After all the posts, questions, visiting the gun shops, test firing etc I finally ordered my first gun. It is a 1911 Fusion PRO-Series ELITE Custom in 10mm. If you visit their website the basic model is the No 35. It is a 5" stainless variety with an added bobtail grip. The front sight is a XS Combat white dot front sight with center tritium mid dot. The rear is a Novak style Combat adjustable Tritium Night sight. The trigger is by Fusion Firearms, it is a match grade FUSION Commander HAMMER + Combat trigger group. The hand grips are a smooth wood. I must say I am really looking forward to getting this in. However, being a custom job it is going to be a while. Since I am excited it is going to seem to take even that much longer I am sure. :mrgreen:


I have been VERY anxious to hear what kind of quality they put out. If it's no trouble, please let us know how it turns out!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations...I know how you feel..


----------



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

I haven't heard any bad things about them. Everything I have read has been positive. While I was deciding on what to buy I headed back into Cabelas and they had a Dan Wesson in the case. (I am not sure if Bob (Fusion Owner) was the founder of DW or owner or what) Anyway after looking over that gun and compairing to the others in the case such a Kimber, Colt, Para etc they seemed to be built better. ie, polished feed ramp, no slop in the slide etc. So I figured if the guy who used to do those now fabricates 1911's they should be a nice piece of work. Time will tell.


----------



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

jimmy said:


> Congratulations...I know how you feel..


Like a kid in a candy store..... :mrgreen:

However, just wait until my wife finds out... :buttkick:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

We "WILL" have pictures and a range report or Todd will come to your house.
Right Todd!:smt083


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Fusion makes a pretty gun. But can they shoot?:smt083


----------



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

oak1971 said:


> Fusion makes a pretty gun. But can they shoot?:smt083


Boy I sure hope so. I sold my left leg to get it. But seriously, everything I have read has been positive and the are amazingly accurate from what I understand. The conversations have been so positive I bought it by word of mouth. Believe me when I tell you I don't do that. I usually want hands on before I buy and even then I weigh all my options. What sold me was picking up a Dan Wesson. Bob, the owner of Fusion used to own, was co-founder or something of DW. So when I saw how well that was designed and built I figured a custom version based on that had to be even better. (major assumption) At the very least I was able to get exactly what I wanted. When I get it I will be sure to post my findings. However, as a first time handgun owner you guys will need to take my report with a "grano salis"... :smt023


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

Congrats! When is the due date? 
and if i may be so tacky what was the price tag?


----------



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks... It should be done the 25th of Mayor so. The price was $1800..... I also ordered and STI LS9 that should be here on Tuesday.


----------



## Benevolentshooter (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy smokes $1800 for your first gun. Man what do you aspire to now. Sounds like a nice gun and all but i really think you would have been just as happy with a nice springfield at around 900 to 1200. Even then i feel like that is a lot for a first time gun buyer to spend. I really hope this isnt a faze that comes back to bite you in the end. About dan wesson I have only ever fired one and when my friend and i left the range we were both bleeding from multiple wounds we suffered from metal shavings nicking our necks faces and hands. That was my friends first and last time taking that POS to the range. He soon sold it CHEAP!!!!


----------

